# Pet Beds - New Business Venture



## Jill2004 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone
I'm looking at setting up a new business.
I've been looking at dog beds, bedding should be washed regularly to get rid of pests/bacteria, in order to prevent infestation/infection and diseases for you and your pets, this is especially true in the temperatures we are experiencing at the moment.
Many dog bed manufacturers claim their beds are machine washable, but how many truly are? can they fit in the machine. Also do you want to wash your clothes in a machine you've just washed the dog bed in, plus if your a busy family you may just not have the time. Did you also know that washing machine manufacturers don't recommend the practice of washing pet bedding as it reduces the life of the machine.
So what happens to old beds, do they just go to landfill when too smelly and old?
I'm sure you're also well aware that fumes from the room fresheners we use and traces of cleaning chemicals can affect your pets wellbeing.
I'm thinking of a subscription type service, whereby you have two beds in circulation, delivering a clean one say once a month and taking away the dirty one to be cleaned.
I apologise that this seems quite a lengthy post but as I say this is in its infancy but I would appreciate some feedback/thoughts etc.
Thanks


----------



## Owned by a dog (Jul 2, 2018)

His bed its a bit difficult to fit in the washing machine ...


----------



## Jill2004 (Jun 26, 2018)

Owned by a dog said:


> View attachment 361233
> 
> His bed its a bit difficult to fit in the washing machine ...


Yes I can see that being a problem.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

This would be a very niche market I would think...
Most people will happily chuck their pets bedding in their own machine to freshen up or use a Laundromat so not sure you would get much interest at all.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

In theory it's a good idea. There is a horse rug washing service round here that also does dog blankets. 

Whether you would get many people interested I don't know. It may be a service you need to offer alongside something else. It isn't something I would use as there are essential things I need to use my money on. 

I'm just interested here but who would own the beds, would you provide them or would you clients buy two of their own to utilise your service?

I can imagine different beds will have different cleaning requirements will you cater for any type of bed your clients to may have? If you own the beds are you prepared for a high level of wear and tear or even them getting destroyed? Will your rates cover that? will you just charge the owners of destructive dogs more or stop offering the service to them? 

How many different types and sizes of beds would you offer if you own them?


----------



## Jill2004 (Jun 26, 2018)

Ownedbymany said:


> In theory it's a good idea. There is a horse rug washing service round here that also does dog blankets.
> 
> Whether you would get many people interested I don't know. It may be a service you need to offer alongside something else. It isn't something I would use as there are essential things I need to use my money on.
> 
> ...


Lot of questions here, I would own the beds therefore I know I could cater for the washing requirements, but price would have to reflect the fact, but you would essentially never buy a bed yourself, you cannot stop destructive dogs or puppies but some designs are more prone to destruction.


----------

